# Ford Burstner Nexxo Family A645



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi

Just got back from a trip around Germany and Holland in our 06 Trigano, and have decided to do a deal on a Burstner Nexxo A645 which is just a few months old. Want a bit more space so the dog can come next time. Anybody got one, any advice or views.

thanks

John


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi John, 
I don't know if this will be of any help but we purchased a different model Nexxo earlier this year. The T660 which is a low profile with a fixed bed. It's on a Ford chassis with a 2.2 130bhp engine. All I can say is that we are delighted with it. It's comfortable, everything works as it should, and it is good to drive. I know there are posher MH's out there (at a price) but it suits us. 

Cheers 
Chris


----------

